# My 10 dollar homemade house gutter cleaner(no ladder needed)



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I already had the 1hp Craftsman leaf blower, the 6ft piece of aluminum downspout with the 45 at the end, and the clamp cost me $10.00 US. I love it. It takes me 15 minutes to clean my gutters. I clean them when I mow my grass. I have an electric lawn mower, so the extension cord is already out. No more dragging a heavy ladder and bucket all the way around the house. I thought that there might be a problem when the leaves are wet, but this thing blows them right out. I clean the gutters first, then mow(I have the mower set to mulch), so leaves get mulched, no mess.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow how cool what you did. Plus blow out water from low spots too.

My dad said it had it so got "LeafGuard Gutter" that he will never have to clean. If they do get something in them some how you call then and they come out and clean them. May be whole dad got them from that added that cleaning part.

I know it's an electric blower but please protect your ears. http://www.peltor.com/peltor.com/comm_main.cfm

I got these here http://www.peltor.com/peltor.com/non_detail.cfm?prod_family=Muff H10&ind_prod_num=H10A001 and they help a lot. Can get even better ones with radio or other options to play music.
http://www.peltor.com/peltor.com/comm_main.cfm?platform=FM Stereo Protector


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks hewee, and yes, ear protection is a must/used anytime I run the lawnmower/leaf blower/etc.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

How well does this work if the leaves/debris in the gutters are wet?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mtzlplex said:


> Thanks hewee, and yes, ear protection is a must/used anytime I run the lawnmower/leaf blower/etc.


I was in a smash up on freeway in 1995 and my ears are ringing non stop so I don't need to do any more damage. Also need to get the ears flushed out by the doctor or nurse because that helps keep the ringing down some. Not much but any less volume helps a little.s



gurutech said:


> How well does this work if the leaves/debris in the gutters are wet?


Great but you need to warn others to stay inside the house.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Paid $2.00 each for the lamps. $8.00 total

Well I got two floor lamp and two desk lamps that look the same and could of gotten more and wish I did. One was over the bed on. None has globe or shades but these are all very well made and came from a Hotel. Stainless Steel and Pear wood.The lamps are heavy made and you can put in 150 watt bulbs in them.
Desk lambs are 150 watts and have heavy 16 amp grounded cord 8 feet long because you also have a grounded plug on the lamp base. I really love these lamps. Like to see about getting more and also the over the bed one so I can read in bed.

The red circle is the plug

The way my L shape desk is the plugs are at the edge and behind the desk do got other power strips etc so when I just need on plug now I got one up on the desk in the lamp.

Got shade on the one floor lamp and on the one desk lamp but need bigger shades for the desk lamps and put the one back on a smaller bedside lamp.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Wow hewee, $8 for four of those lamps, what a deal. They don`t make em like that anymore, heavy duty, and beautiful. Stainless, and pear wood, love that combo, makes for a great look. I know what you mean by having ringing ears, I`ve had tinitis in both ears since 1999. I agree sometimes the ringing can be a bit much to handle at times.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I could have at the time got more. I paid $4.00 each at first and had one of each. I had a truck load from a church sale and got fans, heater, dvd player and lots of shorts that fit me free. They may make then the same today but you're not going to see them. I think they were in a Howard Johnson's Inn or that was what the place was called. I know they have more there because I have been there or they did. Look close on the floor lamp and you can see just under the tag on the cord where the stem is screwed together. But it with rod and bolts to hold it all together. 

The floor lamps are a little taller too. Got two one piece stem floor lamp that I need to redo. They are very old and need fixed. Moved up here with broken collarbone and the wood in the base got damaged. Was July but we got lots of ran and thing were outside at dads place so weather got to things. They are the old really big Mogul Socket. The one I let mom use and said don't forget that is still my light. Well later it was gone and that was late 1980's. I move in to help my brother out and guess what he had in his bedroom. I looked at that and said that looks like my lamp but it was not painted black. Now I got to clean the paint off of it. I still have the white glass globe that you screw on the lamp. Don't know how I will fix the other one with the wood that looks cool twisted up and around the bottom. But looks bad after the weather got to it. One one the right is also missing the metal weight at the base that I think was there. The base on the right one is not metal but it is ceramic.

So they are going to wait to get fixed. Need time and money. Should find out more on redoing them so I do not make them worth less.

Got some other odd looking very old desk lamp boxed up too. Some are ok and some I got to redo. But they are all very old metal and metal and wood. One is an odd copper looking adjustable lamp. Lived next door to a guy that did this all the time and resell them.

So you know better so take care of the ears that will get worse as you get older. Mine get to me at times because they can get loud.


----------



## rockshot (Aug 20, 2013)

mtzlplex said:


> I already had the 1hp Craftsman leaf blower, the 6ft piece of aluminum downspout with the 45 at the end, and the clamp cost me $10.00 US. I love it. It takes me 15 minutes to clean my gutters. I clean them when I mow my grass. I have an electric lawn mower, so the extension cord is already out. No more dragging a heavy ladder and bucket all the way around the house. I thought that there might be a problem when the leaves are wet, but this thing blows them right out. I clean the gutters first, then mow(I have the mower set to mulch), so leaves get mulched, no mess.


Thanks for the tip! This is a great idea! I was using a blower AND a ladder. I am sure that every so often I will have to go up there with a ladder, but not as often!!! Thanks!


----------



## rockshot (Aug 20, 2013)

Got it! And thanks!


----------

